# Happy Holidays from Leary



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Well since my babies refuse for me to dress them up, I had to go into "Paint" and draw on my kitties. Here is Leary....she would never stand to be put in this get up!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

LoL thats great paint work tho!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Very cute!!  
I know what you mean, no way would Velvet let me dress her up!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice painting! I can somehow dress up my kitties in a shirt but hat and mittens, no way!


----------



## ralphcor (Jun 28, 2003)

nice cute hat, can I borrow it for my kitties first xmas :lol:


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

how cute Heather, I am going to try that with my cats.!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I think everyone should try it. It's kinda funny to see how they turn out. Post them if you do!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I have paintbrush, but I could never be that precise. Is this software you buy? Good job-really cute!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Yeah. I just use paint. If you go to "view" and "zoom", you can get very precise


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

I did the best I could with paint. I really need a new mouse so I had a hard time. 
Lilly wants to wish you a very merry Christmas








and so does Jerry(I couldnt help myself!)


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

hey those are pretty good, Lilly! lol


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Tooooo freakin cute! I love it, Lily!


----------



## maymariya (Sep 27, 2003)

Yikes! Heather, I thought that was real at first! But it's just way too cute!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I can't see Lilly's. I'm getting the red x. And I noticed that Leary is one of the kittens who lost a mitten, so he shall have no pie! Meow, meow, meow! No, he shall have no pie!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Hmmm...you used to be able to.


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

cute!!!!!!
happy holidays leary and heather!!!


----------

